# ks0108 LCD driver



## HoZee (Nov 5, 2009)

I found a good manual for FreeNAS with LCD display.
But it's made with HD44780 display, and I have a ks0108.
I found a driver source file in the naxt page:
http://www.muresan.de/graphlcd/lcdproc/
But I don't compile it, because FreeNAS is not included a compiler (./configure, and make ar not working).

So, can anybody help me to compile the next file, and after send me?

http://www.muresan.de/graphlcd/lcdproc/glcdprocdriver-0.0.5.tar.bz2

Thanks


----------



## HoZee (Nov 14, 2009)

Can Nobody help me!?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 15, 2009)

Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / pfSense


----------

